# SSGT Matthew A. Pucino, 2/20 SFG(A)



## AWP (Nov 24, 2009)

Blue Skies.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/November/091124-03.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Nov 24, 2009) — A U.S. Army Special Forces National Guard Soldier was killed Nov. 23 as a result of an improvised explosive device strike to his all-terrain vehicle, while conducting a combat patrol in the vicinity of Pashay Kala, Afghanistan.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Matthew A. Pucino, 34, was fatally wounded when he encountered an IED in the course of conducting a routine patrol.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha intelligence sergeant assigned to, Company B, 2nd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group (Airborne) out of MA.
> 
> Pucino is survived by his spouse Crystal Pucino of Clarksville Tenn., parents Albert and Kathryn Pucino of Orlando Fla., and sister Lisa Haglof of Sagamore, Mass.


----------



## sigma (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## M60 (Nov 24, 2009)

God Bless


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brother....  You will be missed by many... 


Matt is the 5th 2nd BN  warrior to give his life this rotation...


----------



## Mother (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP


----------



## JBS (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Pucino, prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 24, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.....


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rest in peace SSG Pucino


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## car (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Scotth (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP Brother.


----------



## QC (Nov 25, 2009)

May the road rise to meet you.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP Brother.....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Rest easy SSGT Pucino.  Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your dedicated service and your ultimate sacrifice to our great nation. 

Prayers out to his brothers with 20th SFG (A) and his family.


----------



## tova (Nov 25, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Mercenary Customs (Nov 25, 2009)

Gods Speed, R.I.P Brother.
Our Thoughts & Prayers go out to the family...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 25, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2009)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## Vegas (Nov 27, 2009)

rest in peace thoughts and prayers for your family!!


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 27, 2009)

RIP and Salute.


----------



## snake_doc (Nov 28, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## CTLO (Dec 9, 2009)

God speed, warrior. You are not forgotten.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 9, 2009)

RIP.  Salute.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Dec 10, 2009)

RIP Brother.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 11, 2009)

Farewell, Brother.  Blue Skies.
Rest Easy, Your Watch is done.


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## tova (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 4, 2011)

You are not forgotten.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## sfmike (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, Brother!  DOL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------

